# Shark Pro Plus Router - New Member Needs Info.



## Leighton Cook (Oct 17, 2011)

Hi All,
I am happily a new member and am pleased to have found this great Forum. 
Just a few lines to seek info as to which CNC demo programs that can be downloaded, virus free, from the webb, so as I can gain computer awareness/knowledge of "how to" load and edit [etc.] the loading of info to enable CNC routing jobs using the Shark Pro Plus Router.
"CNC Routering for Dummies" would be a good start but,alas, I can`t find this site.
All help would be greatly appreciated as I wish to be CNC program literate [?] before purchasing The Shark
Thanking one and all in anticipation:dance3::dance3::dance3:.


----------



## Leighton Cook (Oct 17, 2011)

*CNC Shark Pro Plus Router - Info Request*

:nhl_checking::nhl_checking:
Hi All,
Sorry to sent such a quick "add on" to my previous blog but I forgot to say that my computer is a Mac.
Regards.
Leighton.:cray::cray:


----------



## tonydude919 (Mar 24, 2010)

Go to cncsharktalk it's all about the cnc shark. Lot of info.Also go to Vectric - CNC Software Solutions - Wood Carving - Engraving - Signmaking - Routing - Machining for demos on vcarve pro cut3d aspire and many more. Great programs. I have vcarve pro, cut3d and phot vcarve programs. Watch all the videos and how to's. Also go to Vectric Forum • Index page.
CNC Shark Forum • View forum - CNC Shark

Have fun lots of great guys on the forums.

Tony


----------



## Leighton Cook (Oct 17, 2011)

Thanks Tony. 
These sites are a good start and your assistance has been well received.
I`ve been indulging in the struggle of grappling with the CNC Router verses Laser Cutter for some time. The Laser seems to be more "fragile" and costly in operation than a Router?
Any opinions would be welcome.
Regards,
Leighton


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

G’day Leighton

Welcome to the router forum. 

Thank you for joining us


----------

